# Disk I/O limit per OpenVZ VPS is doable?



## ICPH (Jul 3, 2015)

Hello,

is there any free method to limit OpenVZ VPS disk I/O ?

I know there is setting to set I/O priority for each OpenVZ VPS (IOPRIO), but it dont appears to be solution in my case (some VPS use I/O very intensivelly so there are journaling processes which shows large percentage of I/O).

So im thinking if it there is some way on how to impose some hard limit on VPS I/O ?

If no, has KVM or Xen such ability?

Thank you for sharing info.


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Jul 3, 2015)

Just looking around I was able to find these articles:

http://openvz.livejournal.com/45831.html

http://download.swsoft.com/pvc/47/lin/docs/en/VzLinuxUG/32422.htm

Also cgroups can be used for this as well:

http://docs.oracle.com/cd/E37670_01/E37355/html/ol_use_cases_cgroups.html

http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/48138/how-to-throttle-per-process-i-o-to-a-max-limit

https://fritshoogland.wordpress.com/2012/12/15/throttling-io-with-linux/

Hope this helps.

Cheers!


----------

